# trying not to be disappointed



## destynibaby

of course overall.. i just want a healthy baby but want a girl more than a boy
at 14+5, baby was not in a very good position and she said the umbilical cord was in the way even though in my scan pic it just looks like my baby has a big ol... ahem:haha:
she took a guess and said boy but she said shes definitely not sure and i have to come back in a few weeks for my gender scan.
What do you guys think... is this the umbilical cord?


----------



## skunkpixie

Could be cord, and at under 16 weeks I wouldnt 100% trust a gender guess. xxx


----------



## pinkribbon

I think it looks boy but I wouldn't trust 100% at 16 weeks


----------



## Nyn

hun at 16 weeks I was told boy...I went for a private scan a few days later and was told girl! went back again a week after that to confirm. Spent a fortune lol. x


----------

